# YM1510D Gears



## UtahYanmar (8 mo ago)

I am looking for the following front axle gears. Does anyone have a parts tractor?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

UtahYanmar said:


> I am looking for the following front axle gears. Does anyone have a parts tractor?
> 
> View attachment 79181
> 
> ...


For #6 & #12, is it just one side or both sides? 

If these are no longer offered, could you take the other side apart and ask a machine shop to duplicate them? 
If you have CAD skills, you can 3D model them and have a file to share with the CNC machinist.


----------



## UtahYanmar (8 mo ago)

If only I had CAD skills.....


----------

